

Obama's Budget: How $3.7 Trillion is Spent (Treemap) - tysone
http://www.nytimes.com/packages/html/newsgraphics/2011/0119-budget/index.html

======
mryall
The size of interest payments on public debt relative to the entire US federal
budget is quite astonishing. That's the reality of running a budget deficit
for more than ten years.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_public_debt>

